
Stop Using Internet Explorer - srevo
https://mashable.com/article/internet-explorer-vulnerability-just-stop-using-it/
======
hathawsh
_Sigh..._ some services still require IE.

[https://www.frbservices.org/fedline-solutions/service-
setup/...](https://www.frbservices.org/fedline-solutions/service-
setup/fedline-advantage/hardware-software-requirements.html)

Not even Edge is acceptable. Then they throw in Java applets to broaden the
attack surface.

~~~
reustle
Shinsei bank in Japan requires IE (not edge) to use online banking. Macs
aren't supported.

~~~
makeupsomething
This seems to be the case for most banks in Japan. Also a lot of government
services. Last year I ended up posting some documents to immigration because I
could not get their online form to work.

~~~
Klonoar
Most JP banks I’ve used work fine with any browser - I use my UFJ account
regularly in Safari, etc.

Shinsei is just a crap bank, and IIRC Mizuho can be a PITA depending on what
you’re trying to do.

------
Angostura
I will - just as soon as our Sharepoint installation properly supports other
browsers.

That ain't going to happen though, is it?

~~~
tobr
It sounds like you should try to upgrade to a modern employer.

~~~
zaat
That will solve his problem, but there are millions of employees out there
relying on the same old stack and it isn't going to be replaced in the next
few years, despite the failing support and the better alternatives. Replacing
all those systems will take time and money in large quantities.

~~~
cweagans
Replacing those systems will happen faster if they can't find people willing
to maintain that old stack.

~~~
zaat
These old systems I see at gov and enterprise customers are rarely replaced
when no one maintains them, they are held running by small miracles and large
stitches. In many non-tech large organizations there are too many legacy
systems for anyone to consider replacing them all. Go visit a large hospital
near you and start counting how many XP machines they have as control systems
and how many access applications they use to register maintenance schedules of
those systems. Ever wondered about the OS version of the systems monitoring
the water quality in your neighborhood?

------
andyjohnson0
Another "IE required" datapoint:

I recently had to buy an Authenticode code-signing certificate. The only way
to download it was to add it to the browser certificate store and export it
from there. And the only browser that the vendor supported for the add-to-
store operation was IE.

------
denkmoon
Gonna go out on a limb here and say that anyone still using IE isn't going to
be persuaded away from it by a fancy blog post.

~~~
wyqydsyq
Gonna take a wild guess that anyone reading HN probably hasn't used IE in the
last decade aside from the purpose of downloading another browser

~~~
aquarin
I am gonna guess, this is not true. Some are required to use it in corporate
environment.

~~~
hnzix
The corporate Standard Operating Environment grinds slowly and not
particularly fine.

------
snvzz
Articles like this are a dime a hundred. I'm not sure why this was even
submitted, much less how it made it to the front page.

~~~
juststeve
ads

------
ekianjo
Can you actually delete IE from windows as the article recommends? I thought
it was an integral part of the system?

~~~
spondyl
You can disable IE11 under Settings -> Enable Windows Features from what I
remember

------
milankragujevic
Serbian government's digital ID system only works in IE8 (or compatibility
mode in newer IE browsers). It's required to do ANY kind of work with the ID
cards, including digitally signing documents, filing reports and any
communication with the government. Every store or service provider, bank,
anything, MUST use IE to be able to read the card (of course, if they want to
use a browser -- you can always use a proprietary program and libraries to do
so in a native Win32 app. )

~~~
babuskov
> Every ... bank ... MUST use IE to be able to read the card

That is not true. Raiffeisen has their own e-banking solution that works with
all major browsers. It even supports macOS. It used to support Linux before,
but I haven't tested since 2016 or so, so I'm not sure about that. I have been
using it since 2013 or so with Firefox exclusively.

> It's required to do ANY kind of work with the ID cards, including digitally
> signing documents, filing reports and any communication with the government.

You can also use Firefox to submit tax reports. I have done it this year
without problems. You need to use Windows, though.

~~~
milankragujevic
You might have misunderstood me. You don't need IE to use the bank's services.
The bank's employees have to use IE if they want to access ID card data.
(though most banks use Win32 software exclusively, and don't use web apps, but
Telenor Banka does, and they all use IE8).

Wherever you need to read the ID card, you cannot use anything other than IE.
For example, if you have to verify identity, you cannot use Firefox to grant
access to the ID card.

That's my experience at least.

~~~
babuskov
> Wherever you need to read the ID card, you cannot use anything other than
> IE.

You can. In fact, you don't need a browser at all to read an ID card. You can
download the CELIK application from Ministry of Internal Affairs and simply
read the ID card directly:

[http://ca.mup.gov.rs/download-lat.html](http://ca.mup.gov.rs/download-
lat.html)

> For example, if you have to verify identity, you cannot use Firefox to grant
> access to the ID card.

When you submit tax reports, you can use Firefox or Chrome. Here, take a look
at the list of supported browsers:

[http://www.poreskauprava.gov.rs/sr/e-porezi/preduslovi.html](http://www.poreskauprava.gov.rs/sr/e-porezi/preduslovi.html)

The tax submission procedure requires that you insert the ID card in the
reader and enter your PIN during the process. It reads the card using some
middleware software and then opens the browser with a special URL that
contains your session token. The only requirement is that you set your default
browser properly. In my experience, this is what most users don't know how to
do, so when the middleware opens IE they think IE is required.

~~~
milankragujevic
I stand corrected. Thank you and sorry for the confusion. :)

------
jonny_eh
I'm assuming Edge is ok? It'd be great if the article mentioned that MS has a
newer browser.

~~~
fragsworth
It reads like a hit piece to get people to switch away from Edge in case they
think it's the same thing as IE. Everyone still calls it "IE", even though
they're referring to Edge.

~~~
dpark
> _Everyone still calls it "IE", even though they're referring to Edge._

Citation? Is this actually a thing?

Honestly I don’t believe you, mostly because your scenario involves people
actually using Edge in sufficient volume that “everyone calls it IE” is
supposed to be a meaningful thing.

~~~
wastedhours
My anecdata, everyone who I know who uses Edge (2 people, my parents on their
Windows 10 machines) still call it Internet Explorer. They're tech savvy
people too, but built up a habit with their new laptops. Hardly statistically
significant I know though.

------
strenholme
As a webmaster of a pure HTML + CSS static site, I can and do make sure my
site still renders in Internet Explorer. Which means, of course, I need to
have Internet Explorer to make sure any changes to the site design are still
readable in IE.

I also have a copy of Safari for Windows to make sure my page is Safari
compatible. I even have Opera 12 to make sure my pages look good with the
older Presto rendering engine, as well as Lynx to make sure things look good
in a text-only browser without Javascript.

There is a place for putting a full Javascript application and framework in a
browser, but a basic “here is my resume and my blog which I update about once
a month” page isn’t one of them.

ObShamelessPlug: [https://samiam.org/](https://samiam.org/)

------
throwmeback
I recently worked on a project with a big finance/insurance company. Their IT
still uses W7 and IE. "Well it just works for us"

Let's just say I was baffled - I really thought it's all a meme until I saw it
with my own eyes.

------
baud147258
The product we're selling is doing smartcards issuances via the browser, using
an ActiveX app, so the user has to use IE. We've asked multiple time for the
budget to do the change to a modern browser, but the POs has refused each
time.

------
kissgyorgy
The people still using Internet Explorer will never read an article like this.

------
jbverschoor
No chrome, no ie.. What is left is safari and firefox

~~~
PikachuEXE
Vivaldi, Palemoon, Brave

If you don't like any Chromium browser then Palemoon

~~~
tapland
Opera has been a great Chromium experience for me.

I see many recommending Brave. What are the benefits of it over for example
Opera?

------
pintxo
On a related note, I just got an email from Atlassian, that they will stop
supporting IE11 sometime early 2020.

------
fouc
Stop Using Chrome Immediately

------
mister_hn
Corporate Environment / Active Directory Federations / Windows Group Policy
Enforcements / SSPNEGO or Kerberos or SmartCard Login with IE.

Yeah sure, the new Edge Chromium is light years away from this

------
magwa101
stop using chrome, firefox, brave, just curl | awk.

------
senectus1
or you know... patch it :-P

the patch is out there already you know.

